# Obtaining PHRF paperwork



## jnorten (Aug 18, 2009)

I will hopefully crew for a friend this summer in The Hook (190 nm race on Lake Michigan hosted by Racine, WI Yacht Club).

We've raced together on others' boats, and cruised on his. I am assisting him with the race prep.

How difficult is it to obtain a Lake Michigan PHRF rating?

I've spoken with the LMPHRF folks at their Strictly Sail Chicago booth last weekend, and have all of the paperwork that needs completed.

I'd love to hear from folks that have completed the process in the past. Do your experiences jive with what I was told at the booth?

Here is what I was told:
Fill out the paperwork. The required hull measurements can be obtained from boat paperwork (I understand these can vary from hull to hull for a given model but they must not care??). We can do our own sail measurements, and have the sailmaker sign off on them. How do we contact the sailmaker? It's a newer Catalina with stock sails. Do we contact Catalina or the dealer?

Once our ducks are in a row, the PHRF folks have a pretty quick turn around.

Any advice / experience would be appreciated.


----------



## maxmunger (Dec 29, 2005)

The specs for C30 are on our webpage International Catalina 30 Association
Any sailmaker could verify sails, but that is not necessary, just give the dimensions.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

It pretty much goes by the honor system and in this area they will send you a copy of say a J24(or any boat in the data base) form filled out correctly as a guide


The numbers on a boat like a C30 are pretty set in stone other than things like a folding prop or 130 or 150 head sail OR spinaker gear


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

maxmunger said:


> The specs for C30 are on our webpage International Catalina 30 Association
> Any sailmaker could verify sails, but that is not necessary, just give the dimensions.


You don't even need dimensions, just sizes, i.e. a 100% and a 130%, on roller furling. Done.

A C30 is something they have the ratings all done for,

For example, see rating factors atPHRF New England - Handicapping - Handicap Adjustments.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Yup, do you have another C30 in your club? Only things that matter are what was stated above, folding prop, bigger headsail, etc. As long as you haven't moved or modified the keel or rudder, you should be GTG.


----------

